# Reverse cameras



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

High everybody.Has anybody purchased a new reverse camera resantly, and can a monitor be used with a reverse camera need some advise thanks lagold.


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

My "new" MH has one fitted. It was always on my wish list with other MH's that didn't have one.

However, now that I have one, would I pay for one to be fitted? Not sure is the answer. I find it fairly useful, but really only to check if there is anything behind me. I don't think there is any substitute for good side mirrors and a person behind yelling if you are going the wrong way or about to hit something.

I assume just about all camera outputs will work with any monitor AV input.

Either the monitor or the camera needs to be able to provide a mirror image, or you will not be looking at the right image.

Pete


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Our MH came with a camera but it was not what I had expect nor is like some of the demo's I have seen in that it does not give great rear vision in terms of distance, you could not use it for deciding to pull out.

However, in looks down and about 12ft directly back but I can reverse my rear bumper to within 12ins of the kerb.

The real draw back is its rubbish in pitch darkness.

Regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camera*

Hi Bertha

Your post states...

"Our MH came with a camera but it was not what I had expect nor is like some of the demo's I have seen in that it does not give great rear vision in terms of distance, you could not use it for deciding to pull out."

Are you looking to use the camera whilst driving forward - to give you a clear indication of whether you can pull out?

I think (THINK - not certain) it may be illegal to use a camera when not in reverse! I am looking into this now!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camera*

Hi

Here is an extract word for word from the handbook of the Swift Kontiki with fitted reversing camera.

"Reversing camera/monitor is supplied as a secondary aid to assist the driver when reversing.

It is illegal for the monitor to be used whilst travelling in the forward position"

Hope this helps.

Rapide561


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I do use it to help me pull back in after I have overtaken, but I don't soley rely on camera's or mirrors, any manoeuver that changes the direction of travel or requires me to change position on the road I double check using all aids available to me including looking over my shoulder, which, in a Coachbuilt limits your side to rear view


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"It is illegal for the monitor to be used whilst travelling in the forward position"

Wouldn't swear to it as I haven't checked, but I'd bet money that's not the case in the UK. Maybe in Spain, but their laws are more barking than ours, though we're catching up fast with this Government.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overtaking*

Hi

The majority of vehicles I overtake are buses/coaches/lorries. And the majority of them flash their lights when I indicate left - a customary thing for drivers of larger vehicles.

Often though I still go a bit further before moving to the left - acknowledging the "flasher" where appropriate!

Rapide561


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

i havent got one in my motorhome but really i dont think its too important as our gert will wander down to the back and have a look :lol: but i have got one in my car and it was fitted as standard and i must say its very handy at times :wink:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, There was a program on the TV a while ago, and a spokesman for the Police was saying that not only is it illegal to use/have in view a TV screen but there were also questions over the use of Sat/Nav for the same reason ?? 

I recon they will bring back the man with thr flag who walks in front soon ?ha ha

Brian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My understanding of the law with respect to cab monitors in the UK is:

It is illegal to have a monitor within the view of the driver which is *capable* of receiving television broadcasts. This means that if you use a monitor which is equiped with a tuner (whether an aeriel is connected or not) it would be deemed unlawful. To the best of my knowledge there is nothing preventing the use of rear or side cameras whilst travelling in a forward direction (or sideways direction come to that), in fact I do this all the time (forward direction only I hope). A camera can be very useful in many ways where rear and/or side vision is restricted due to vehicle design and any law to restrict this would be just plain illogical.
As to anyone whos system is useless in the dark or doesn't give them a view sufficient for using to manouvre simply has the wrong system. Lots of camera systems (including many fitted as original equipment) are practically useless for the intended purpose as they sacrifice sound principles in favour of gimmicks such as colour cameras and infra-red LEDs instead of using good quality low-lux mono cameras. If the system is properly designed and put together it will be almost (but never absolutely) as good as a mirror.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Add another reason why all those big RVs are illegal in the UK, with that humungus TV monitor up front.

(I'm teasing, guys ....)

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I'd need a neck like Robs giraffe to see my up front monitor" Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I agree with Ken, I understood the monitor legality to be based upon its ability to recieve TV etc. This is why the Mercedes and BMW factory inbuilt systems switch off once you select a gear I seem to remember.

Keith


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi we bought a lcd colour setup last year works fine needs extra light for total darkness with the infrared camera, we get good wide vision also option for rear view as if looking at wing mirrors, have found it of great help when we tow trailer we are about 40' with with our Hymer S700 also use it when driving nice to see directly behind

captainking


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I can see how a TV or GPS screen could be deemed illegal in the front but I would suggest that a reversing camera screen cannot be in that you are using it to be informed of the position of your MH and anyone that is around the MH.

Just like you would use a rear view Mirror.

I have no way of know what is behind me if it was not for the Camera and although there are excellent mirrors they cannot see behind

H


----------

